# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  David Adams "has HUGE news" Part 1 - 7

## RonPaulFanInGA

http://twitter.com/DavidAdamsinKY/status/7445857763

Adam on Facebook:




> It's an endorsement from a national organization.

----------


## lordindra3

NICE!!! Ok, this time Im guessing its either our pressure from C4G or DeMint has paid off. Its gotta be! How can a debate, which should be pretty standard, be "HUGE" news? This has got to be what we have all been waiting for, which means Steve Forbes has paid off and got others to come through. Im sure many of these big names were scared and people like Steve Forbes has helped them grow some ****s, lol....

----------


## Ethek

I plan a careful evaluation of the philosophy of hyping via facebook and twitter in a nationally visible campaign.  

Maybe its just in human nature for people to want to be hopeful.

----------


## Cowlesy

I know which one it is......

"mmm but I'llll never tell!" - in my best Peter Griffin voice

----------


## lordindra3

Sorry, I posted that last reply before he said "an endorsement from a national organization"..... In other words, "I rest my case"... 


Im gonna say Senate Conservatives or Club For Growth. Either one will most likely mean the other will jump on board soon!!! YAY!!!! You can pretty much count Rand Paul as KY's next Senator now, no questions asked!!!!!

----------


## lordindra3

I cant wait to be the first person to give the news to Mike Bryant!!! Its gonna feel SOOOOOOOOO GOOD!!!

----------


## Chieftain1776

> I cant wait to be the first person to give the news to Mike Bryant!!! Its gonna feel SOOOOOOOOO GOOD!!!


Let's not give that loser the benefit of believing he matters. We spend time on the internet so we care what the Johnson/Grayson spammers do but we really shouldn't. 

He's just some creepy internet stalker that is seeking attention.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

the billionaire is being warmed up in the bull pen

----------


## Cowlesy

> Let's not give that loser the benefit of believing he matters. We spend time on the internet so we care what the Johnson/Grayson spammers do but we really shouldn't. 
> 
> He's just some creepy internet stalker that is seeking attention.


Couldn't agree more.  If no one ever bothered to post links to their stupid blogs here, they'd get 99% less attention than they get now.

If a tree falls in the woods, and no one is there to hear it.............

----------


## Plano_Republican

Those of us that live in Kentucky are more worried about the weather.  :P

----------


## Ethek

> Those of us that live in Kentucky are more worried about the weather.  :P


Welcome to the Forum!  

To link to the best weather blog I have ever come across anywhere, check out http://kyweathercenter.com/  The comments are full of pro-am metorologists.

Guy Chris Bailey used to be on TV in Lex, Now I think he is in the Huntington WV area.   Nice info if you are anywhere in the surrounding 500 miles from Lexington. 

Just wish I could find one for every place I traveled.

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

I would almost prefer him not saying anything until something is announced, the suspense is killing me.

----------


## phesoge

Is this Huge News the endorsment of GUn Owners of America. Not that is bad, but its nopt as huge as I thought.

----------


## Flash

_would probably get in trouble for hyping the phone call I just got. So just forget I said anything, okay?_

http://twitter.com/DavidAdamsinKY/status/7453296759

One thing after another is happening for Rand this month.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

man I wish I could hack his twitter account and just write "THE BILLIONAIRE IS BACKING RAND!"

----------


## Flash

New David Twitter post:
_
appreciates Sen. Jim DeMint's fight against terrorists: http://www.randpaul2010.com/2010/01/...demint-on-tsa/_

----------


## 0zzy

Gun Owners of America?

meh...

good thing I didn't really read this before that was announced. 
And it may be DeMint but he spoke too soon.

----------


## Austin

Please, please, _please_ be a DeMint endorsement

----------


## MRoCkEd

I emailed SCF about Rand again yesterday:



> We like Rand Paul a lot and we're closing watching the KY-SEN race. I don't know yet what we will do in terms of an endorsement but we appreciate you letting us know of your support for Rand. Thanks for reaching out. -Matt
> 
> Matt Hoskins
> Senate Conservatives Fund

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

Someone should try getting in contact with DeMint directly.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

somebody needs to email the billionaire.. 


Im not sure why.. but this thread is annoying me...

I know I know.. then dont read it.. I know,.... I cant help it.. B-I-L-L-I-O-N-A-I-R-E

----------


## phesoge

Ok excuse my ignorance. Who or what is this talk of BIllionaire?

----------


## torchbearer

> Ok excuse my ignorance. Who or what is this talk of BIllionaire?


billionare is soooo 2007.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I wonder if it's the Club for Growth?

----------


## Ethek

> billionare is soooo 2007.


lol, cmon

To answer the question someone started a rumor in 2007 that Ron Paul would have his campaign independently subsidized by a billionaire backer. 


Who was that?

----------


## trey4sports

> lol, cmon
> 
> To answer the question someone started a rumor in 2007 that Ron Paul would have his campaign independently subsidized by a billionaire backer. 
> 
> 
> Who was that?


it was a hit and run poster, and probably a wonkette. Kind of reminds me of Ghemmingers posts

----------


## Flash

Another update:

_got another one. Sort of._

http://twitter.com/DavidAdamsinKY/status/7484271907




> I emailed SCF about Rand again yesterday:


Weird, whenever I emailed them (which was a lot) they would only reply, "We're watching that races very closely."

----------


## LibertyMage

Wasn't this "huge news" supposed to come out last week?  Any word?

----------


## malkusm

I think the steve Forbes endorsement was the big news (and potentially those poll numbers?)

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> I think the steve Forbes endorsement was the big news (and potentially those poll numbers?)


No, Adams said it's an endorsement and the Forbes' one came out before this started.

----------


## malkusm

http://www.randpaul2010.com/2010/01/...rbes-endorses/

This thread was started on the 6th, and the news came out on the 7th. I thought this was already established?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> http://www.randpaul2010.com/2010/01/...rbes-endorses/
> 
> This thread was started on the 6th, and the news came out on the 7th. I thought this was already established?


From January 4th:

http://bluegrasspolitics.bloginky.co...us-senate-bid/

----------


## MRoCkEd

GOA endorsement

----------


## Flash

> http://www.randpaul2010.com/2010/01/...rbes-endorses/
> 
> This thread was started on the 6th, and the news came out on the 7th. I thought this was already established?


The actual Forbes story leaked on the 4th. And I posted David's new hint, _"would probably get in trouble for hyping the phone call I just got. So just forget I said anything, okay?"_ after the GOA announcement.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> _would probably get in trouble for hyping the phone call I just got. So just forget I said anything, okay?_
> 
> http://twitter.com/DavidAdamsinKY/status/7453296759
> 
> One thing after another is happening for Rand this month.


If you go on Facebook and go down to where that post is (January 6th), here is what Adams said in the comments section:




> *David Adams* Making steady progress toward one of the really big endorsements. I'm encouraged


Note this came _after_ the GOA and Forbes endorsements.  The Forbes endorsement was posted there on the 4th and the GOA endorsement posted on the official site two hours BEFORE this announcement.

----------


## Eric21ND

Please no more "huge news" threads.

----------


## malkusm

> Please no more "huge news" threads.


David Adams = ghemminger???!?!

----------


## lordindra3

Praying that it is SCF or C4G!!! But, im not holding my breath either.

----------


## Flash

> Praying that it is SCF or C4G!!! But, im not holding my breath either.


I'm guessing it is the SCF. But you know it is ratehr odd considering DeMint has endorsed Michael Williams despite the fact hes kind of a long-shot/fringe candidate. Meanwhile Rand is 20 points ahead of Trey and has out raised him for the 3rd and 4th quarters. 

Source: http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcont...1.4c2d8d2.html Michael Williams only has $3,000 for his campaign.

----------


## Flash

http://twitter.com/DavidAdamsinKY/status/7755873660

_is working on something really big. Speculate at will._

----------


## itshappening

David is a tease and will get into trouble! :P

----------


## MRoCkEd

David Adams  is having an awful lot of fun with something you will find out about tomorrow.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> David Adams  is having an awful lot of fun with something you will find out about tomorrow.


You joking or have some inside info.?

----------


## Flash

> You joking or have some inside info.?


That was his newest tweet. So look forward to an announcement tomorrow.

----------


## Cowlesy

I wish Mr. Adams was more campaign-managing, and less twitter-ing, unless the strategy is twittering and blog-posting our way to victory.

Those polls better hold up!

----------


## itshappening

I like the fact that he uses twitter, it makes him a better campaign manager because he can react quickly to things (i.e Brown's election)

----------


## Matt Collins

On Facebook David Adams...



> is waiting for a call from Washington D.C. that I can't tell you about, yet.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> On Facebook David Adams...


Why does he like messing with us?

Think it's the billionaire?

----------


## lordindra3

Well, C4G is based in DC, so you never know! Crossing fingers ever so tightly!!!

----------


## MRoCkEd

David Adams: some campaign supporters are going to hate me for this, but I just got the mother of all phone calls and I can't tell you anything about it.

----------


## aclove

He just found out that Rand saved a _bunch_ of money on his car insurance by switching to Geico.

----------


## koob

I wish he'd just tell us about the good news rather than build our anticipation until we're like children on xmas morning

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> David Adams: some campaign supporters are going to hate me for this, but I just got the mother of all phone calls and I can't tell you anything about it.


Am I bad for wanting it to be Sarah Palin just to see the reaction of that "mommy" blogger?

----------


## devil21

> David Adams: some campaign supporters are going to hate me for this, but I just got the mother of all phone calls and I can't tell you anything about it.


Grayson is dropping out and no one will be taking his place, per the NRSC.  Rand will run unopposed in the primary and the NRSC will give all of Grayson's money to Rand for the general election.

Hey I can dream can't I?

----------


## jabf2006

> Grayson is dropping out and no one will be taking his place, per the NRSC.  Rand will run unopposed in the primary and the NRSC will give all of Grayson's money to Rand for the general election.
> 
> Hey I can dream can't I?


If the PPP poll numbers hold, you never know...

----------


## Cowlesy

> David Adams: some campaign supporters are going to hate me for this, but I just got the mother of all phone calls and I can't tell you anything about it.


David has been invited to a Bilderberg meeting to be fitted with reptilian implants.

You heard it here first.

----------


## Aratus

this year may be tough on all Democrats as a group!
grayson pulls out with campaign warchest boodle 
to mull over a governor's mansion run or even 
a later on senate run in about 4 years time?

----------


## ljwestmcsd

> Grayson is dropping out and no one will be taking his place, per the NRSC.  Rand will run unopposed in the primary and the NRSC will give all of Grayson's money to Rand for the general election.
> 
> Hey I can dream can't I?


How about an agreement where Grayson drops out on the condition that Senator Paul (get used to saying it, Trey) agrees not to endorse anyone else for the 2011 Governor's race. That's something I could actually see happening.

----------


## Cowlesy

There is no way in a million years Trey Grayson is going to drop out of this race.  He's from a high-brow, well-connected financial/political family and has been groomed for this job, to most likely hold until he retires.

----------


## Matt Collins

What's really hilarious is that the thread title still applies weeks later

----------


## Cowlesy

> What's really hilarious is that the thread title still applies weeks later


"All you can eat $0.50 tacos at Taco Bell!"

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

This thread is going to be permanent it seems.  Bumped up every few days or week for the length of the campaign; be it May or (hopefully) November.

----------


## malkusm

> David Adams  is having an awful lot of fun with something you will find out about tomorrow.


So, what was this supposed to be? This was posted 2 days ago....

----------


## MRoCkEd

> So, what was this supposed to be? This was posted 2 days ago....


The story where he asked Trey Grayson not to oversee his own election

----------


## TCE

"some campaign supporters are going to hate me for this, but I just got the mother of all phone calls and I can't tell you anything about it."

...

----------


## Austin

Considering it's from DC, I'm guessing it's some sort of endorsement.

SCF is in _Alexandria, VA 2231_
CFG is in _WASHINGTON, DC 2003

_Who else do we have on the list for potential endorsements?

----------


## TCE

> Considering it's from DC, I'm guessing it's some sort of endorsement.
> 
> SCF is in _Alexandria, VA 2231_
> CFG is in _WASHINGTON, DC 2003
> 
> _Who else do we have on the list for potential endorsements?


There's a list a mile long of potential ones. FreedomWorks is the other big one that comes to mind.

----------


## Austin

> There's a list a mile long of potential ones. FreedomWorks is the other big one that comes to mind.


On top of that, DC to Adams could mean a number of things, including Arlington, Alexandria, etc.

----------


## itshappening

Demint or Bunning too..

----------


## lordindra3

Well he said the "mother of all calls".. Which Im assuming the translation is "the mother of all 'endorsements'"... If thats the case, then it can only mean Club for Growth or Senate Conservatives. However, I am starting to become very disapointed with Senate Conservatives and that is that I expected them to jump on this. I have always regarded DeMint as my favorite senator, but I am scratching my head on this..

I dont know what his problem is, do you? I would want to assume its more "complicated" than simply endorsing him.. I would HATE to think that its because of his last name being a stigma.. Do you all think that its because DeMint has to play politics with McConnell?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

If it's the "mother of all...", it is not FreedomWorks.

That comment rings of Club for Growth or Sarah Palin (who is supposed to be in Kentucky in April.)

----------


## Austin

> If it's the "mother of all...", it is not FreedomWorks.
> 
> That comment rings of Club for Growth or *Sarah Palin (who is supposed to be in Kentucky in April.)*


Hmm, that would coincide with Adam's comments about when the info would be released. This is on his facebook page:




> Sooner the better for me. I hate holding  onto this one. Might be a little while, though.


Doubt it, though. I'm guessing CFG actually. They mentioned the RepealIt pledge on Fox Business with Rand tonight.

----------


## klamath

All I hope is Rand didn't hire Gemmy on his campaign.

----------


## Kotin

> All I hope is Rand didn't hire Gemmy on his campaign.



you don't want super secret info about the campaign?

----------


## devil21

> you don't want super secret info about the campaign?


Only if I have to pay for it!

----------


## trey4sports

The secret billionaire is actually Mark Cuban and he will finance Rand for Senate and then for a Presidential push in '12

----------


## Matt Collins

another ha ha ha



> David Adams loves that Trey Grayson feels the need toi lie on tv about Rand Paul. Moire on that soon.via Twitter

----------


## Baptist

> David Adams = ghemminger???!?!



LOL.  Guess I'm the only one who found this funny.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> "some campaign supporters are going to hate me for this, but I just got the mother of all phone calls and I can't tell you anything about it."


When are we supposed to learn about this?

----------


## Aratus

sarah palin has opted to speak in kentucky?

----------


## Austin

> When are we supposed to learn about this?


This is what Adams had to say in response to a similar question:




> Sooner the better for me. I hate holding  onto this one. Might be a  little while, though.

----------


## Cowlesy

> This is what Adams had to say in response to a similar question:


ie....until after we win the primary, then X will endorse us.

----------


## MRoCkEd

David Adams  just found out about another one coming down the pike.

----------


## aclove

Well, it's nice to know there's a $#@!-ton of support lined up just ready to become public after the primary when it won't matter nearly so much.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

More:




> David Adams just got a good endorsement. Statement on the way.

----------


## Aratus

maybe, maybe  ...is senator jim bunning once again entering the race, is trey grayson PULLING out of the race?
is the NEW news really up there with something like that, if possibly its impact IMOHO also involves future races?

----------


## koob

So wait, didn't rand just get an endorsement from Freedomworks?

----------


## TCE

> So wait, didn't rand just get an endorsement from Freedomworks?


Yes, he did.

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

Statement on the way...

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

> will have some really good news on Monday.


CFL pays a 350k ad for Rand?

----------


## Flash

According to another post, Palin was mentioned by Rand at the Saturday rally multiple times.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> According to another post, Palin was mentioned by Rand at the Saturday rally multiple times.


in a good light, imo

----------


## LibertyMage

> CFL pays a 350k ad for Rand?


Ha!

----------


## dr. hfn

So what was the huge news?

----------


## amisspelledword

still dont know, though Rand mentioned in passing they had things coming up in the next few weeks. could be anything, maybe he meant endorsements, maybe he just meant more townhalls

----------


## Flash

> is enjoying the calm before the storm.


http://twitter.com/DavidAdamsinKY/status/8457185567

----------


## Aratus

Does this SNL skit sorta hint at how the Democrats see things? Sarah Palin is also aware of SNL!
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/0..._n_443493.html i was and am puzzled as to why Mitch McConnell 
dumped on Jim Bunning in a totally G.O.P Republican year... normally Bunning would be now running...

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Something major appears to be happening tomorrow.

----------


## Malachi

I'm praying for Palin!

I can't wait to read Mommy's blog.

----------


## TCE

David Adams will have some really good news on Monday. But first, this: http://rallyfortherepublicans.eventbrite.com/ 
5:38 PM Jan 29th   from web

http://twitter.com/DavidAdamsinKY/status/8393280737

----------


## Flash

New tweet



> is calming the joy before the storm..

----------


## Cowlesy

what a goofball

----------


## angelatc

> I'm praying for Palin!
> 
> I can't wait to read Mommy's blog.


"@rsmccain I really will vote for the Democrat if he wins. Thanks for your commentary."


I'll refrain from agreeing that he's a goofball until I see what the announcement is.  But I will concede that this has major "major goofball" potential .

----------


## Matt Collins

> So what was the huge news?


Sarah Palin made a guest appearence at Rand's Rally yesterday:






























She is on the right side:

----------


## amisspelledword

i think Mr. Adams is enjoying watching us go wild trying to interpret his every tweet. 

i know i would be...

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> i think Mr. Adams is enjoying watching us go wild trying to interpret his every tweet. 
> 
> i know i would be...


If Adams has a real sense of humor, he'd tweet something like:

"Just got word that a billionaire is now supporting Rand."

----------


## MRoCkEd

David Adams  is just about ready to storm the gates.

----------


## low preference guy

> If Adams has a real sense of humor, he'd tweet something like:
> 
> "Just got word that a billionaire is now supporting Rand."



That would be really funny, but people outside of our circle wouldn't get it and he'll lose credibility.

----------


## amisspelledword

<--- apparently not part of the circle

----------


## someperson

> <--- apparently not part of the circle


Threads about a "possible secret billionaire" who is supporting, was supporting, or may be willing to support Dr. Paul were plentiful during the 2008 primaries. Projects began to surface based on the belief that this mystery billionaire would provide the necessary support, such as the project to air a 30-minute educational advertisement in support of Dr. Paul during prime-time. 

"The billionaire" has since become a running joke  
Example thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ht=billionaire

----------


## libertybrewcity

who's the billionaire? inside joke?

----------


## itshappening

the billionaire refers to persistent and silly rumors that there was a billionaire that would back Ron Paul during 2008, specifically that he would fund the production of infomercials that would air nationwide or something.  there were some classic threads on that speculation.

----------


## trey4sports

> the billionaire refers to persistent and silly rumors that there was a billionaire that would back Ron Paul during 2008, specifically that he would fund the production of infomercials that would air nationwide or something.  there were some classic threads on that speculation.



some guy jumped on the forum and left a post stating that he was a billionare and you dump tons of money into rons campaign and it went VIRAL. The whole forum was in a frenzy. Good memories

----------


## SneakyFrenchSpy

Marcus Carey over @ Bluegrass Bulletin is calling for some "BIG news" today at 10:45...

http://www.bluegrassbulletin.com/201...045-today.html

I'm calling a Trey withdrawal from the race, who's with me?

----------


## Elwar

The big news is probably the Grayson campaign money release.

----------


## johnnycakes

WHOA, Palin endorsement!

http://www.bluegrassbulletin.com/201...confirmed.html

----------


## Bobster

Great news for Rand. Trayson is pretty much finished now, but like Ron always says, "Run like you're 10 points behind."

----------


## ch164708

Game. Set. Match.

----------


## aclove

Game.

Set.

Match.

----------


## Cowlesy

Is Sarah Palin popular in KY?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> WHOA, Palin endorsement!
> 
> http://www.bluegrassbulletin.com/201...confirmed.html


SarahPAC not Sarah Palin. So what that means for KY im not sure. While the PAC is supported by Palin its still not an endorsement from herself (yet) It would be like saying Ron Paul  made an endorsement when the C4L did.

----------


## jabf2006

> SarahPAC not Sarah Palin. So what that means for KY im not sure. While the PAC is supported by Palin its still not an endorsement from herself (yet) It would be like saying Ron Paul  made an endorsement when the C4L did.


Ron Paul releases his endorsements via LibertyPAC.

----------


## amisspelledword

> Is Sarah Palin popular in KY?


Sarah Palin is [still] a rockstar in the GOP and while KY politics has a reputation for being weird, her rock star status certainly still applies in KY, too.

----------


## Todd

If it wins him the race......Use them just like they use us.

----------


## angelatc

> SarahPAC not Sarah Palin. So what that means for KY im not sure. While the PAC is supported by Palin its still not an endorsement from herself (yet) It would be like saying Ron Paul  made an endorsement when the C4L did.


Looking at her other endorsements, it seems they've come from SarahPAC with a follow-up Facebook post directly from Palin .

----------


## itshappening

good to see they gave a local blog the exclusive.  Marcus has always been very fair

----------


## MRoCkEd

David Adams has good news coming on Wednesday.

----------


## Flash

> David Adams has good news coming on Wednesday.


It has to be Club For Growth or DeMint by now.

----------


## Austin

> It has to be Club For Growth or DeMint by now.


Maybe a new poll showing him up... Joe Arnold mentioned in his report that Rand noted an internal poll showing us 10 points ahead of Grayson.. 55-45 would sure be nice. :P

I think it's probably something else though -- I just wish they'd space out the major endorsements a bit. Sarah is good for February, maybe DeMint toward the end of the month, and then Club for Growth in March or later.

----------


## RyanRSheets

rofl... I love that this thread is still going, and it's still a speculation thread.

----------


## Cowlesy

> rofl... I love that this thread is still going, and it's still a speculation thread.


I have a feeling David loves this thread too (for the lolz).

----------


## lightai

DavidAdamsinKY 

is glad Rand's opponent is so upset about the Palin endorsement. Hold on for just a little while, boys, it's about to get worse for you.

http://twitter.com/DavidAdamsinKY/status/8514510307

----------


## MRoCkEd

> davidadamsinky 
> 
> is glad rand's opponent is so upset about the palin endorsement. Hold on for just a little while, boys, it's about to get worse for you.
> 
> http://twitter.com/davidadamsinky/status/8514510307


David!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Flash

> Maybe a new poll showing him up... Joe Arnold mentioned in his report that Rand noted an internal poll showing us 10 points ahead of Grayson.. 55-45 would sure be nice. :P
> 
> I think it's probably something else though -- I just wish they'd space out the major endorsements a bit. Sarah is good for February, maybe DeMint toward the end of the month, and then Club for Growth in March or later.


Nah I think its going to be Club or SCF. They're going to bandwagon now that it is 'safe.'

----------


## koob

> David Adams has good news coming on Wednesday.


I can't wait!  David Adams is like Santa who visits weekly instead of yearly!!!

----------


## Ethek

> I can't wait!  David Adams is like Santa who visits weekly instead of yearly!!!


Lol,  I was thinking possible palin in person,.

----------


## jabf2006

> David Adams has good news coming on Wednesday.


Ummmm it is Wednesday...

----------


## JohnG

Come on Adams, tell us what you know

----------


## Aratus

we are about to do a rEVOLUTIOn moneybomb for candidate MURRAY HILL INc. in Maryland?

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

Good news where are youuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## JohnG

Come on Adams, at least give us a clue about it.

----------


## jabf2006

Maybe it was the ads...

Though, threads relating to them seem to have been taken down

----------


## aclove

Yeah, most likely the new ads.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> David Adams  has more big Rand Paul news in the works for this week.


This thread is fun

----------


## koob

> This thread is fun


Agreed.

----------


## Aratus

there is some NEW news again?

----------


## koob

> there is some NEW news again?


Check out David Adam's twitter: http://twitter.com/DavidAdamsinKY

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

> David Adams thought Rand Paul had already gotten the best endorsement in the country, but have even bigger news coming soon. You will never guess.
> 9 minutes ago


so...what could this be?!

----------


## Cowlesy

Is Jesus on board?  Perhaps Nascar Jesus?

----------


## aclove

I say it's Zombie Reagan.

----------


## Cowlesy

> I say it's Zombie Reagan.


Zombie Washington?

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

> Is Jesus on board?  Perhaps Nascar Jesus?


Perhaps Tuxedo t-shirt jesus?

----------


## angelatc

> I say it's Zombie Reagan.


Does anybody have Zombie Coolidge yet?

----------


## RyanRSheets

Rand Paul has just been endorsed by Stephen Tyler, lead singer of Aerosmith ladies and gentlemen.  Stephen Tyler.  Wait, what's that?  Oh dear... ahem, excuse me, that's Stephen Tyler, ladies and gentlemen, brother of Jeremy Tyler.

Seriously, who's bigger than Palin right now?  I don't think Zombie Reagan is in a condition to endorse, seeing as he can only mumble and growl.  Is Kanye West going to give us his seal of approval?  I suppose that could be dynamite considering Rand's not Beyonce and all.

----------


## LibertyMage

> so...what could this be?!


Trey Grayson

----------


## JohnG

bigger news? bigger news? stephen tyler, don't think so, I suppose you were joking. That wouldn't be bigger 

Club for growth? Demint? C4G may be bigger, Demint definitely not. 

When do we get the news, Mr Adams?
/John

----------


## aclove

> When do we get the news, Mr Adams?
> /John


I'm sure the answer to that is, "When it's most strategically advantageous to release said news."

----------


## lordindra3

No, guys, I had already spoken with David already, but Im not supposed to say... It is the God Squad America PAC aka Pope Benedict, Dalai Lama and Rabbi Schlomo:-p

----------


## erowe1

> thought Rand Paul had already gotten the best endorsement in the country, but have even bigger news coming soon. You will never guess.


Bigger than Ron Paul? Not possible.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

LIKE I SAID. IT'S LADY GAGA!

YouTube - Lady Gaga - Just Dance ft. Colby O'Donis

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

So possibilities for endorsement from:
1.) Nascar Jesus
2.) Rand Paul
3.) The 1998 Kentucky Wildcats basketball team
4.) Mr. Jim Beam

But in all honesty, prob none of those superstars

My guesses:
We will prob get Club for Growth.  With "HUGE", it seems to suggest that this is bigger than Palin

The only possibilities in my mind:
1.) Bunning
2.) NRA
3.) Freedom Works
4.) Grover Norquist 
5.) Americans for Tax Reform

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

We already have Freedom Works.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

> We already have Freedom Works.


Oh yeah 

whoopsssssss

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Where is my head? Owensboro Native and NASCAR Legend Darrell Waltrip!



*BOOGITY BOOGITY!*

----------


## grizzums

Norquist?  You mean, that great conservative that recently endorsed that other great conservative, John McCain? 

Yeah, that'd be huge!  

Edit:  The eye roll is intended at Norquist not DHeadforPaul

----------


## Cowlesy

> Where is my head? Owensboro Native and NASCAR Legend Darrell Waltrip!
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOGITY BOOGITY!*


I'm tellin' ya, Nascar Jesus.

----------


## Bergie Bergeron



----------


## JoshLowry

Kanye West?!

Trey Grayson doesn't care about black people.

----------


## angelatc

The NRA would be nice.

----------


## RyanRSheets

> Where is my head? Owensboro Native and NASCAR Legend Darrell Waltrip!
> *BOOGITY BOOGITY!*


Or Dale Earnhardt.  Dale Earnhardt came back from the dead to endorse Rand.  Forget Zombie Reagan, that would be dynamite here in Kentucky.

----------


## TCE

> The NRA would be nice.


Do they endorse candidates the GOA endorses?

----------


## angelatc

A comment on my blog entry suggested Nancy Reagan.   Oh, Mommy!

----------


## torchbearer

> A comment on my blog entry suggested Nancy Reagan.   Oh, Mommy!


oh my- nancy would crown him with an endorsement.

----------


## Dreamofunity



----------


## DeadheadForPaul

> Norquist?  You mean, that great conservative that recently endorsed that other great conservative, John McCain? 
> 
> Yeah, that'd be huge!  
> 
> Edit:  The eye roll is intended at Norquist not DHeadforPaul


I agree on the  for Norquist...but he was at Rally for the Republic

and it would be huge in that he has a lot of pull with party insiders.

I guess the question is whether this endorsement is huge because of:
1.) This person's popular appeal (example: Sarah Palin)
or
2.) This person's connections/influence within the party elite (Grover Norquist)

----------


## Thargok

It's not the endorsement that's huge, it's the endorser.

----------


## John Taylor

> I agree on the  for Norquist...but he was at Rally for the Republic
> 
> and it would be huge in that he has a lot of pull with party insiders.
> 
> I guess the question is whether this endorsement is huge because of:
> 1.) This person's popular appeal (example: Sarah Palin)
> or
> 2.) This person's connections/influence within the party elite (Grover Norquist)


I can't see how Norquist's endorsement could be perceived as being bigger than Palin's though...

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

> I can't see how Norquist's endorsement could be perceived as being bigger than Palin's though...


I just meant that Norquist knows all the Republican establishment folks - it wouldn't impress the voters

----------


## John Taylor

> I just meant that Norquist knows all the Republican establishment folks - it wouldn't impress the voters


Gotcha. Yeah Norquist is definitely well connected...

----------


## low preference guy

I'm sure it's Dennis Kucinich

----------


## Matt Collins

Wow... it would be cruel for me to know something, gloat about it, and then not share it

----------


## TCE

Has anyone said the Club For Growth yet?

----------


## JohnG

Weren't there supposed to be a debate the 13th? Can't find anything about it, wanna watch it (I know it's not on right now).

Maybe Adams will drop the news like half an hour before the debate That would be fun

/John

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Maybe Mike Huckabee?

For a split second I thought about John McCain, but he was one of those Senators that gave $500 to Grayson at that September 23rd D.C. fundraiser.

----------


## low preference guy

We should have a poll for this one.

I would vote Bunning.

I'm 100% sure is not Huckabee. He opposes libertarianism in principle. He is rotten to the core.

----------


## JohnG

Huckabee is a nice guy. Okay, I'm not going to make any friends here saying that, but he honestly has a strong character and a great background. That being said, I don't think it's Huckabee. Rand isn't as libertarian as his father, but still, I have a hard time believing it's Huckabee.

----------


## low preference guy

Yeah, Huckabee has a great background. Like setting violent criminals free that end up killing innocent people. He should be in jail for that. But he has no compassion to pardon even one non-violent marijuana user. What a great character.

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

> Wow... it would be cruel for me to know something, gloat about it, and then not share it


Go to hell 

kthxbye.

----------


## JohnG

His record is far from as bad as it is said to be. He cannot pardon anyone, remember, that's decided by the parole board. When Huckabee lowers someone's punishment enough to make them eligible for parole, he's only saying that "I think the parole board should take a look at this case".

Anyway, that was off topic.

----------


## low preference guy

> When Huckabee lowers someone's punishment enough to make them eligible for parole, he's only saying that "I think the parole board should take a look at this case".


Many claim that he pressured the board to act favorably toward some criminals. But since I don't have a link right now, let me argue a different way:

He lowered the punishment of violent criminals who claimed Jesus touched their heart. He showed no compassion for non-violent marijuana users, who are much less likely to commit violent crimes, as they have no past of doing so. And of those people he lowered their punishment, more than one went on to rape and kill again.

In a fair world, Huckabee would be in jail for that. He has no right to help rapists and killers return to the streets before their sentences are served (*). I'm appalled that people don't find this reason enough to reject every possible association with Huckabee. Aren't people pro-life even when it comes to grownups and perfectly innocent people?

(*) Prosecutors sent letters to Huckabee with their concerns about what he was doing. He replied making fun of them and telling them to drop the caffeine or something like that. I've seen the letter. Google if you're interested.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

> Weren't there supposed to be a debate the 13th? Can't find anything about it, wanna watch it (I know it's not on right now).
> 
> Maybe Adams will drop the news like half an hour before the debate That would be fun
> 
> /John


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/kentuc...andidate-forum
12:30 PM Central

----------


## devil21

> Maybe Mike Huckabee?
> 
> For a split second I thought about John McCain, but he was one of those Senators that gave $500 to Grayson at that September 23rd D.C. fundraiser.


Oh lord, if there's one thing that could prevent me from supporting Rand, it's a friggin McCain endorsement.  

I'm stumped by this "bigger than Palin" endorsement.  Good or bad, there's not many bigger than Caribou Barbie these days.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Go to hell 
> 
> kthxbye.


I'm already here

----------


## Flash

Its Mitch McConnell. He would be bigger than Palin when it comes to Kentucky.

----------


## erowe1

> Its Mitch McConnell. He would be bigger than Palin when it comes to Kentucky.


That would actually worry me a bit.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Its Mitch McConnell. He would be bigger than Palin when it comes to Kentucky.


Well, that'd certainly be something I'd "never guess."

The more I think about it, the more I want to say Jim Bunning.  Supposedly Grayson was Bunning's protégé too.

----------


## Cowlesy

I think Trey called Bunning a mentor, so that would certainly be something if it were Senator Bunning.

----------


## TheSouth18

What about Chuck Norris?  Then Rand could do an awesome commercial like Huckabee did.

YouTube - Mike Huckabee Ad: "Chuck Norris Approved"

----------


## winston_blade

> What about Chuck Norris?  Then Rand could do an awesome commercial like Huckabee did.
> 
> YouTube - Mike Huckabee Ad: "Chuck Norris Approved"


I think it would look like he isn't taking the campaign seriously.

----------


## itshappening

Bunning and his 600k election fund would be nice !

----------


## Cowlesy

Colonel Harland Sanders [zombie]?

----------


## Dreamofunity

> Colonel Harland Sanders [zombie]?


*Kentuckians, fried.*

----------


## itshappening

more big news according to twitter

----------

